# Henderson Chief spreader



## csalvi (Aug 16, 2010)

hey guys just getting back into the loop for the winter season and was thinking about buying a used henderson chief SS spreader, not sure of the year/ model. Obviously hoppers in good condition but motor, chute, and conveyor are just about junk. Since its a close friend selling it, i can get it for 200 bucks but i know im gunna throw some cash into it to get it running. Does anyone know any henderson Chief parts dealers in MA? i cant find anything online. Thanks guys -chris


----------



## vinnys (Mar 9, 2007)

Buy it FAST!!!! Even if you put 1K into it you are still way ahead. Been using one for six years now with on prob. Henderson has a parts place upstate NY. I have a # just have to find it. Make sure it is SS and it has the incab controler. Cant go wrong with Henderson.


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

I can hook you up w/ any needs you may have. I'll try to remember to e-mail you a parts manual in the morning. I keep a large supply of parts for the FSP spreader.


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

Does it have an 8, 8.5 or 10hp Briggs on it? That will date it if there is no tag.


----------



## csalvi (Aug 16, 2010)

8.5. i know its worth it for 200 but i gotta make sure i get those commerical accounts before i buy it! i think its an 8 footer though shouldn't be a problem with my 6.5 ft ford bed right?


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

going to put a lot of weight behind the rear axle as the load moves back. Not something I would recommend if someone stopped into my shop. Unit weighs approx 700# with most of it on the tail-end.


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

if the 8.5 runs good keep it running that way. That hp engine is no longer available and has to be replaced w/ a 10hp Briggs IC that is larger and requires a bigger engine cover.


----------

